# [SOLVED] Windows 7 : irregular BSOD



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

I will speak in English better than i can. So since 10 days now my computer crashes : sometimes it completely freez (screen freez, no _Num Lock LED_ keyboard answer, no mouse move, sound repeat, MB beep, CPU fan run faster) or BSOD (some different errors, with memory dump or not...).
At this time, i have encountered 6 freezes and 4 BSOD, at different moments... I have *not* add new hardware or make hardware upgrade (but Windows Update may do this automatically).

OS: Windows 7 Pro x64 English MSDNAA (originally Vista x86 French OEM)
Hardware age: may 2008
OS install: august 2009 (no crash during 11 mounths)
CPU: Intel Quad core Q9300
RAM: 8 GB DDR2
HD: raid 0
GPU: Geforce 9600
Power supply: UPS
More details in report file attached.

There is no clue in the Windows Event Logs.
I use WhoCrash to determine the problem with 2 mini-dumps.
Result of WhoCrash (dates are GMT+1):

```
On Wed 18/08/2010 18:17:15 your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x19 (0x3, 0xFFFFFA800BC51900, 0xFFFFFA800BC51D40, 0xFFFFFA800BC51900)
Error: BAD_POOL_HEADER
Dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\081810-42245-01.dmp
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System

On Wed 18/08/2010 10:56:37 your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x4E (0x2, 0x157260, 0x22FFFF, 0xECC8)
Error: PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
Dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\081810-28048-01.dmp
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
```
So my Windows 7 pro x64 is hosted on a physical Raid 0 by a PCI-E card who add 2 SATA-II ports. I have configured a basic raid stripping with my 2 Samsung Spinpoint F1 Ecogen 7200rpm. My computer have good power supply (UPS) and temperatures are normal.
I do *not* use firewall or antivirus program.

- During 10 of 11 crashes, i was using my computer ; The 3dr crash occurs 3 min after a automatic Windows Update at 3 am.
- During 10 of 11 crashes, i was *not* using intensively my computer ; The crash left occurs playing game.
- During 5 of 11 crashes, i was seeing video (4 of 5 are Flash video, 1 is mkv).
- During all crashes i have not any clues before (slowing, program crashes, suspected activity...), about 5% CPU usage, 25% memory usage, 10% space disk usage.

I tried to make scandisk of all my accessible disks. No errors found.
I schedule scandisk of my 2 disks (used by Windows) at restart : No error found but Windows don't load, it is freezed. At the second restart, no error on the second disk.

I load on my secondary Windows 7 (multi boot located on a small SSD). I have *not* success to provoke crash. I make new scandisk (with _Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sector_ checked) but scandisk close automatically after a long time without errors. In Windows Event Logs, i found :

```
Chkdsk was executed in read/write mode.  

Checking file system on M:
Volume label is SYSTEM.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  519168 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  273 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        2 EA records processed.                                              57 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  651226 index entries processed.                                         Index verification completed.


CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  519168 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                         Cleaning up 12 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 12 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 12 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  66030 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  35791104 USN bytes processed.                                             Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  519152 files processed.                                                 File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
An unspecified error occurred (6e74667363686b2e baf).
```
Report are attached.

I hope you will find the problem and solve it !

Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

Chkdsk apparently found errors on HDD - 


```
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...

An unspecified error occurred (6e74667363686b2e baf).
```
Run HDD diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

I can't run the Samsung HDD Utility Diagnostic because :
1) The bootable CD does not work, after loaded the CD, it return an error which it can't install the utility. I have a very light prompt command. I move to B: drive and exec manually the utility but i return the same error.
2) My 2 HD used by Windows (C:\ for WinDir and ProgramFiles, R:\ for Desktop, MyDocuments are 2 logical drives of one visible physical drive proposed by the Raid Card) are hidden by the hardware raid. The bios does not see these drives as 2 HD Samsung.

I have some other utilities, i will try.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

Please do run other HDD utilities that you have.

SeaTools for DOS may be helpful here --> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

My drive (mounted by the raid card) is proposed as a SCSI drive (my great tools CD _Admins Tools_ can only be used for PATA/SATA drives... :4-thatsba).

On the official website of the raid card : http://www.siliconimage.com/products/product.aspx?pid=32 I can see that my driver on Windows is not up to date (Si3132r5.sys: 1.5.18.0, newest available version: 1.5.19). Should i make an update ?

The SeaTools have a light problem (see attached picture) : it show some HD PATA/SATA doubled.
I think the shown disk named _SR531740_ in SCSI section is my drive under raid card. I can't run SMART test (i was always unable to run SMART tests, see temperatures and some features on this disk). I've just lunch a _Long Generic Test_, i wait (2 TB, 20% used). It shouldn't a good idea to run this tools to analyze the booted drive *-)

Should I to unplug SATA wires of my 2 HD from the raid card and plug it directly into my CM, to make theses HD visible for filesystem-independent tester tools :4-dontkno ? Obviously i won't be able to run Windows in this configuration. I hope is it possible to do this, and it is non data destructive ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

your ups is not your power supply

take the side off the case and look at the label on it for the details


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

I'm at work, i keep RDP access to my computer, i will check my power supply within 4 hours.
My computer model is a Medion Akoya MD6782. The power supply could be a Forton Espilon 400W. I'm gathering informations ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

it needs to be here or better

http://www.lhdigital.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=19452


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

I have unmounted the PSU (attached picture) and clean it. I remove all unused HD or USB (second mouse, cam). But after that...

I just crash using my secondary OS (Windows Seven x64 on SSD). So (unless it is a coincidence) the problem do *not* come from my disk.

This problem is obviously a hardware problem (it affect 2 independant installation of Windows).

I will buy a new PSU (maybe OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W), but i don't know if it will change something :4-dontkno


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

I made a GPU burn (with MSI Kombustor) during 3 minutes with no crash. My Geforce 9600's temperature up from 63 to 89° and the PSU have delivered all power that graphics card needs. The most of my crash occur when CPU/GPU are not extremely demanded !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

Hi - 

Run the Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

If Driver Verifier flags a 3rd party driver it will BSOD system. 

If BSOD occurs, get the VERIFIER_ENABLED mini kernel dump from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up and attach to post.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

the fsp only has enough 12v amps to run agp,you need to see a min of double those for a pcie system


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I made the driver verifier :
- I create a restore point,
- I launch Verifier.exe, select allnon-Microsoft driver, and reboot
- Windows start to boot normally
- During boot (before Windows Credentials prompt), I got a flash BSOD
- Windows boots in safe mode
- I back to my restore point, it reboot
- Windows boots normally
- There is no new mini-dump created.
- For "_Select last option on the 1st Driver Verifier screen – “Display information about the currently verified drivers”_" : all rows in _Enabled_ column are set to _No_. I make _verifier.exe /query_ in administrator cmd and it return no result.
- _verifier.exe /reset_ return _No change_

I success to determine which driver causes BSOD.

My procedure (by dichotomous) :
- Active verifier for all non-microsoft drivers and restart
- If it crash :
- Force restart
- Run in Safe mode
- Delete verifier settings
- Restart
- Run Windows normally
- Run verifier, and active for the an half drivers set of the last drivers set
- Restart
- If it load normally :
- Run verifier query and save result
- Delete verifier settings
- Restart
- Run verifier, and active for the all drivers left of set drivers tested
- Restart

So, the only one driver which provoke BSOD is bcfnt.sys (Jetico Inc., 1.57.2512.6 built by WinDDK)

I have installed BCWipe (BestCrypt Volume Encryption of Jetico) which can erase unused free space of drive and empty recycle bin, with DoD recommendation of 7 passes.

I uninstall it.

@dai

I'm not comfortable with PSU or electric trouble...

Everest:

```
Voltage Values	
CPU Core		1.14 V
+3.3 V		3.34 V
+5 V		5.09 V
+12 V		12.32 V
+3.3 V Standby		3.34 V
VBAT Battery		3.25 V
```
I don't know if there is a problem or i can verify it...


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

I will resume my situation at this time.

My computer crashs (totaly freeze or have various BSOD):
- randoomly
- when i watch a video on flash in fullscreen or not : after average 10-20 min : freeze or BSOD
- when i watch a mkv 720p film : after average 10 min : freeze
- when i watch a divx : never, but not revelant
- when i start a game : immediatly : freeze
- when i'm playing game : after average 30 min : BSOD
- when i browse the web : rarely : freeze
- when my computer start : sometimes : BSOD
- when i'm logging in Windows : sometimes : BSOD
- when i open the Workstation directory : sometimes : freeze
- when i sleep, 2 minutes after Windows Defender Update : each tuesday 3h-5h am : freeze
- when i listen music : freeze
- when i do nothing : freeze or BSOD

List of BSOD i'm got:
- IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (3 or 4 times)
- BAD_POOL_CALLER (2 or 3 times)
- DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (1 time)
- PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (more than 5 times)
- others ...

So i try:
- to remove several SATA HD : continue to crash
- to remove some USB device : continue to crash
- to start Windows with the last good known configuration : continue to crash
- to check my memory using memtest : no errors found
- to check cluster of my RAID : no errors found
- to remove my Screen Extend : continue to crash
- to boot in dual boot to other Windows : crash in the VIRGIN Windows
- to check drivers using verifier.exe : causing BSOD, the offending driver was removed, continue to crash
- to start in SAFE MOVE : no crash but not revelant
- to remove DVD Optical drive : continue to crash
- to make a GPU Burn (with MSI Kombustor OpenGL) : no crash but not revelant
- to update DirectX, and make a GPU Burn (with MSI Kombustor DirectX) : no crash but not revelant
- to clean my PSD : continue to crash
- to change the source of power : continue to crash
- to using the second DVI port of my GeForce 9600 GT : continue to crash
- to change the RJ45 wire : continue to crash
- to remove the RJ45 wire : continue to crash
- to remove ALL USB devices (keyboard and mouse PS2) : continue to crash
- to unplug and replug all SATA wires : continue to crash
- to remove the motherboard battery during 1 minute (and unplug/replug the geforce) : continue to crash
- to remove my Samsung DDR2 (let Swissbit DDR2) : continue to crash
- to remove my Swissbit DDR2 (re-add Samsung DDR2) : continue to crash

Not tested:
- Insert the GeForce 9600 GT card in other PC (but i have no other)
- Test the Motherboard (how ?)
- Upgrade the BIOS
- ...

Generally, i wait for crash for 2 hours... No crash does not mean that problem solved. Sometimes my computer will work during 20 hours with no crash. All these test have taken 15 days.

I'm lost !


----------



## baud (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

I have changed my motherboard (to an EQ45M-S2 (gigabyte LGA775, Q45, ICH10DO) the last monday ray:

I have clean the microprocessor and add thermal grease.
I have changed my cooler (originally CoolerMaster to Intel) cause of pins :upset:
I remove my GeForce 9600 GT to nothing (temporary use Q43 intel chipset : GMA X4500) :4-dontkno

I have *not *changed my PSU :4-thatsba
I have *not *changed my Raid PCIE controller.
I have *not *changed my drivers/Windows configuration.

5 days and no freeze, no BSOD :heartlove

_Tomorrow i will change my PSU to an CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 600W_

We never known was it the problem but it was obviously hardware problem linked to the motherboard.

Thanks you for help ! :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows 7 : irregular BSOD*

i will mark it solved if it reoccurs post back to this thread


----------

